# Here in Monterrey



## Zepol87 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well actually we are living in Santa catarina but close enough. Been here a week and got our house all set up through my in laws. So far everything is fine food is great. Many people run little restaurants through there houses here at night. Drove in from San Antonio and went through the Colombia bridge north of Laredo. Was a really smooth drive and the border patrol, federal police and the soldiers were all pretty friendly. It helps to know a little bit of Spanish with them just to answer there questions. There is no police here in Santa catarina Judy the occasional soldier convoy. We are enjoying it alot and would recommend it to anyone. Weather turned crappy though, rainy and cold.


----------



## Jessica-Mty (Sep 26, 2010)

Im living just outside Monterrey, in Garcia (ten mins from cumbres). Took a trip to san antonio this weekend to visit my fiances extended family - its a long drive! (well im english and given that its a tiny country anythign over 2 hours seems long to me!)
Weather is supposed to be bad for the next few days and then get warmer which im looking forward to! Anyway...welcome to Monterrey =)


----------



## Jessica-Mty (Sep 26, 2010)

ooh quick addendum. if at some point you meet other english speakers who want to exchange (or even just have mine) books in english let me know. i have a pile of books taking up space but it seems like such a waste to throw them away!! a mix of romance, crime books and sort of general womens fiction (nothing super intellectual though i must admit!)


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Jessica-Mty said:


> ooh quick addendum. if at some point you meet other english speakers who want to exchange (or even just have mine) books in english let me know. i have a pile of books taking up space but it seems like such a waste to throw them away!! a mix of romance, crime books and sort of general womens fiction (nothing super intellectual though i must admit!)


It's a sin to throw books away! If you can't find someone who wants yours, why no donate them to the local public library?


----------



## Jessica-Mty (Sep 26, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> It's a sin to throw books away! If you can't find someone who wants yours, why no donate them to the local public library?


That could work actually, though i admit i have no idea where one is. i shall investigate!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Jessica-Mty said:


> That could work actually, though i admit i have no idea where one is. i shall investigate!


Unfortunately, Mexico doesn't have a good system of public libraries, but they do exist. Good luck with your investigations!


----------



## Zepol87 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yea I'm heading to Dallas this weekend and the weather sucks. Dont have much books sorry my wife and I have a nook so we use that for reading.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

If you guys ever venture over to San Jeronimo look me up. I go to the mall in Cumbres every once in a while to shop and get groceries from HEB. We should meet up!


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh...about the weather. Wait 2 weeks. It will be 35 and sunny in no time. Kinda stinks right now I know. Cold and rainy...but you will be begging for these days in August when it is 45 degrees and has not rained in 5 months.


----------



## Zepol87 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes thats what I hear about the weather, its crazy to see it be 15-20 and people look like they are going skiing in Colorado lol. Went to the mall yesterday don't know the name, east side of mty. Any good markets here, there is nothing in Santa catarina. Looking for good fruits and vegetables. Also are crawfish available at any seafood markets in town. Always do a crawfish boil for my birthday in April?


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Zepol87 said:


> Yes thats what I hear about the weather, its crazy to see it be 15-20 and people look like they are going skiing in Colorado lol. Went to the mall yesterday don't know the name, east side of mty. Any good markets here, there is nothing in Santa catarina. Looking for good fruits and vegetables. Also are crawfish available at any seafood markets in town. Always do a crawfish boil for my birthday in April?


Hmmm...good question about the seafood. I know of some seafood markets/stores around Apodaca but I tend not to frequent that area. Seafood is not that popular here in MTY so the selection is slim if you don't "know someone that knows someone". There is a gentleman that sells fresh cheese outside of the Church on Sundays over in San Jeronimo that we have made good friends with. We buy from him every week. After about 2 months of talking, he asked us if we like shrimp or other seafood...of course we said yes and he told us that he has a guy that he knows that comes up to MTY from Veracruz once a month with large Gulf Shrimp...I have yet to see that deal come through though. You may want to check out Soriana or HEB over in San Pedro. Those stores in that area seems to have the best selection of seafood due to the upper class clientele.

As far as fresh fruits and vegetables, most of the Sorianas and HEBs local to me have a better selection of high quality fruits and vegetables than we had in the US. The HEB in Cumbres, Soriana in Mitras Centro, Soriana in San Pedro, or the HEB in San Perdro seems to have the best selection. We have yet to find a reliable farmers market in MTY.

I do not know Santa Catarina very well. This is not a personal dig on you, however I try to stay away from that side of town unless I have to, which is only a few times a month to visit some companies I do business with in the Industrial parks there.


----------



## Merida Yucatan (Feb 13, 2012)

Does Monterrey have a historic section - or at least a central section where people can get to everything 
easily without a car, safely ? Monterrey's such a large city but I don't run into expats who know it.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Monterrey is a very new city, by Mexican standards.


----------



## Zepol87 (Jan 1, 2012)

Conor no harm no foul. Where we are in the city nothing seems to bad, and the Oxford school is pretty good for our oldest daughter but yea there are definitely rough parts. Ok yea most produce is really good at the stores, my wife is so amazed at how every avocado we buy seems perfect lol. I haven't ventured much in monterey yet, went to a mall and drive through the city to go to the lake in Victoria. Not the safest place and I was told that people were questioning my tattoos. Have a rose with my daughters name but some people weren't too friendly towards it. Love it here though, haven't seen anything out of the ordinary so far.


----------



## Mr. P Mosh (Mar 14, 2012)

Well, I'm not an expat, but living in Monterrey (well, Santa Catarina) I wanted to help a little:



Jessica-Mty said:


> ooh quick addendum. if at some point you meet other english speakers who want to exchange (or even just have mine) books in english let me know. i have a pile of books taking up space but it seems like such a waste to throw them away!! a mix of romance, crime books and sort of general womens fiction (nothing super intellectual though i must admit!)


If you still have them, there's a public library in Cumbres (if you meant Cumbres in Santa Catarina, I live near to it) or I can glady accept them... hehe.



Zepol87 said:


> Any good markets here, there is nothing in Santa catarina. Looking for good fruits and vegetables. Also are crawfish available at any seafood markets in town. Always do a crawfish boil for my birthday in April?


Definitely Santa Catarina's markets aren't top notch, for the better stuff you should go to any San Pedro market, anyways... I think the best vegetables and fruits in Santa Catarina are found in H-E-B.



Merida Yucatan said:


> Does Monterrey have a historic section - or at least a central section where people can get to everything
> easily without a car, safely ? Monterrey's such a large city but I don't run into expats who know it.


Yup, _el centro_, it's precisely at the center of the city.

Feel free to correct my English (being self-taugh is hard) and feel free to ask me anything as well, even thought being from a working class house I don't know that much about the high class parts of the city (Centrito Valle, Valle Oriente, Cumbres de Monterrey...). Hope you enjoy living here.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Bienvendo, Sr. Mosh, and thank you for joining in and offering your help and advice.
Glad to have you here.


----------



## BKrisit (Mar 21, 2012)

*Yes!*



Jessica-Mty said:


> ooh quick addendum. if at some point you meet other english speakers who want to exchange (or even just have mine) books in english let me know. i have a pile of books taking up space but it seems like such a waste to throw them away!! a mix of romance, crime books and sort of general womens fiction (nothing super intellectual though i must admit!)


I am new to Monterrey and feeling like a fish out of water. I am in need of books in English!!! . This is my first post, not sure how this works.

Thanks!


----------

